# tea time!



## freyar (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, what with the coffee thread, I'm encouraged to ask: what's your favorite kind of tea?  Surely there are tea drinkers out there in EN land?  (Myself, I enjoy anywhere from 1-6 cups a day, usually on the higher end. )

My favorite is probably any lightish kind of darjeeling, though I drink more assam as a staple.  My tastes have really been moving away from flavored teas recently, including the classic Earl Grey.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2008)

Earl Grey with drop of lemon. I have some strange brittish manners for a person never been outside scandinavia .


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 30, 2008)

I just bought a tea pot for brewing loose leaf tea, and a sampler of green teas from www.adagio.com, and I'm still figuring out how to brew it well...  but generally I like green tea, and am not a fan of black teas.


----------



## NiTessine (Jun 30, 2008)

I prefer Lady Grey tea, with a spoonful of honey and a bit of cream.

I tend to consume an average of four mugs of tea per day. I use half-liter mugs, too.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a tough one.  I don't believe I drink any specific tea as a default.  I have a whole cabinet of the stuff, and I pick to fit my tastes of the moment.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Green jasmine tea is my favorite.  I like all my tea sweet, but I had less sugar to jasmine tea than to black tea.  Iced tea I like either the same green jasmine, or a plain old irish breakfast.  Peppermint tea, while not technically tea, is very tasty as well.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

English Breakfast... nothing finer first thing in the AM.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I wished I liked tea, actually. Seattle has this great crumpet shop, but I wish I would've liked tea enough to have it with the crumpet.


----------



## Merkuri (Jun 30, 2008)

India spiced chai with a little honey and soy milk (I'm allergic to regular milk).  I love it to death.  Unless it gets cold.  Then it makes me want to throw up.  No idea why.

I also have a whole cabinet full of other types of teas.  Chai is my default, but there are lots of other teas I enjoy.  I usually have chai in the morning and something else in the evening (if I decide to have tea that evening).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm like a garbage can for tea- gimmie gimmie gimmie!

Most of the time, I drink a strongly brewed standard black tea over glaciers of ice- you know, the stuff they serve in restaurants- with approximately 3/4ths of a lemon or lime per glass.

I also like the nice iced jasmine tea like you can get in most Vietnamese eateries.

A Chinese place near me serves a Hibiscus tea that tastes a lot like Hi-C.

On occasion, I'll order hot tea at an Asian place, which is usually some kind of green or jasmine.

The Dunes (a Mediterranean restaurant near my house) serves an awesome, coffee-dark hot tea that is a mix of Earl Grey and others, and is the perfect counterpoint for their baklava.

When I go to meetings or CLE classes, I look for Earl Grey 100% of the time.

On the rare occasions when a friend of mine makes tea, she uses the Celestial Seasonings teas, since she has a caffeine problem.  Of those, the Cherry Zinger is the best, while the peppermint one is best described as an acquired taste.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 1, 2008)

nom nom nom!

Due to upbringing, I can tell bad coffee from other coffee ... and that is about it.  With tea, however, I get very serious.

First rule -- loose leaf over teabags any day!

I grew up with keemun, but have a love for most dark black teas -- must be the Scottish heritage.    English, Scottish, and Irish Breakfast tend to be good (depending on the precise blending).  

My buddy, who used to adamantly loathe tea, now loves Peet's version of Lapsong Souchang, or, as he calls it, Beef Jerky Tea.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 1, 2008)

Good old orange and black Pekoe for iced tea (like everyone else in America)

Hot teas depends on the situation -

Earl Grey is my favorite all around sit and sip, usually with a bit of sugar and cream, but I can take it straight too - it just depends.

If I'm sick, Peppermint or Sassafras tends to open up my sinuses and relax me to the point of snooze, possibly with a touch of honey if I have a sore throat.

English Breakfast is fine in the morning for --- big surprise --- breakfast, usually with cream and sugar.

Oolong is also great, especially if I'm eating Chinese food - hot, no sugar, no cream.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 1, 2008)

Earl Grey + Milk + Sugar = Great.

If pressed for time: Straight Tea + Milk.

On certain occasions: Mango-flavoured black tea + milk + sugar.

For cozy afternoons or when I'm ill, peppermint or roiboos tea are also great (especially the latter).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 1, 2008)

Ostfriesentee / East Frisian tea. 





I come from East Frisia (Ostfriesland), and that's our traditional drink
On the page above, it is described as bitter/tart with a strong flavor. 

I drink it with Milk (not cream, which would be the tradition) and Kluntje (a "rock sugar"). 

If you ever happen to come to Germany and visit East Frisia (which I recommend*), be aware of the tradition to leave your spoon in the cup if you are finished. If you don't, your host might keep giving you tea until you give up, and if you do prematurely (3 cups are custom), you might seem rude (or you feel treated rude, because you would have wanted more, but don't get it.) 


*) We don't have Dirndls and stuff like that, though. We have the Ostfriesennerz and the North Sea Coast.


----------



## Stormborn (Jul 1, 2008)

Being a southern boy I like iced sweet tea - and yes, you do have to sweaten it while its still hot or the sugar doesnt disolve correctly.  People who bring you iced tea and say "but we have packets of sweatener on the table" do not know what they are talking about. 

In certain kinds of weather I do like hot tea, specifically English Breakfast with an  unwholesome amount of sugar - and please keep your dairy products away from my tea or I may have to smite you with a spoon. The English Breakfast is probally the influence of my wife, and thus the kind we have in the house, who is a southern girl with a British mother and a Scotish grannie.  So she has all kinds of strange tastes. 

I have a friend who drinks cups upon cups of instant tea everyday.  No way I could do that.  It tastes...instant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoy a cup of Earl Grey with a drop of honey and a tiny splash of milk.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 1, 2008)

I've recently been introduced to the health benefits of drinking green tea so I've started to drink it more lately.

I keep it simple - just plain green tea with nothing in it.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 1, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> I have a friend who drinks cups upon cups of instant tea everyday.  No way I could do that.  It tastes...instant.




I once tried instant iced tea (mix with water) when I was in college and didn't have enough room in my tiny fridge for bottled iced tea.  That was some of the nastiest stuff I ever tried drinking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 1, 2008)

Instant tea is pretty nasty.

Side note- I have never understood the adding of milk to tea.  That doesn't even sound appealing enough for me to try.

But then again, the only things I add to my tea are lemon and/or ice.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 1, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Side note- I have never understood the adding of milk to tea.  That doesn't even sound appealing enough for me to try.



It takes out the bitter aftertaste. And I prefer my tea as bitter as possible, then I add the milk - this gives me all of the flavour without being bitter.

Of course, black tea and derivatives (Earl Grey and so on) are the only ones where you should do that. If you add milk to green tea, peppermint tea, and similar teas, you'll get crap.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## freyar (Jul 1, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> Being a southern boy I like iced sweet tea - and yes, you do have to sweaten it while its still hot or the sugar doesnt disolve correctly.  People who bring you iced tea and say "but we have packets of sweatener on the table" do not know what they are talking about.




QFT.  (I was raised in NC.)

And you're right about the instant stuff.  It tastes like lemonade, which is fine but not tea.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 1, 2008)

I like Celestial Seasonings Herbal Teas.  I also like Green and Black tea.  I will really drink any kind though.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> It takes out the bitter aftertaste. And I prefer my tea as bitter as possible, then I add the milk - this gives me all of the flavour without being bitter.
> 
> Of course, black tea and derivatives (Earl Grey and so on) are the only ones where you should do that. If you add milk to green tea, peppermint tea, and similar teas, you'll get crap.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Yep, except for the bitter as possible. It shouldn't be on the weaker side, but to bitter is not that good, either.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 1, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> Being a southern boy I like iced sweet tea - and yes, you do have to sweaten it while its still hot or the sugar doesnt disolve correctly.  People who bring you iced tea and say "but we have packets of sweatener on the table" do not know what they are talking about.




Okay...  that's the first time the difference between "sweet tea" and "iced tea" has made sense to me.  

Thank you.  Up until now, they always seemed the same thing to me, despite the protestations of countless people to the contrary.


----------



## Gilladian (Jul 2, 2008)

Earl Grey or Constant Comment for just a nice cup of tea, sometimes sweet, sometimes not. Vanilla Chai was good while my grocery store carried it, but of course because I liked it, it went away :-(

I can handle milk in strong, black tea, like Irish Breakfast, but it isn't my preference.

I like some herbal teas - Red Zinger is good, so is Lemon Zinger. Sleepytime is a good bedtime tea. They all taste better sweet. Peppermint tea is only good when you dissolve so much sugar in it that it won't take any more.

Iced tea can NOT be sweet. Cold sweet tea makes me gag.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 2, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> Being a southern boy I like iced sweet tea - and yes, you do have to sweaten it while its still hot or the sugar doesnt disolve correctly.  People who bring you iced tea and say "but we have packets of sweatener on the table" do not know what they are talking about.
> <SNIP>




Preach on brother!   And it needs to be sweet, not just a little, near tea flavored syrup.  BTW, being from the south, have you ever heard of the practice of crumbling up your cornbread into your tea?  Of course, it would have to be 'real' cornbread, backed in a cast iron skillet about 1 1/2 inches thick, crumbly, and not just corn flavored cake minus the icing.  I was shocked when I first heard of the practice when I went to South Carolina, but admit, it tastes fantastic!!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 2, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:


> Preach on brother!   And it needs to be sweet, not just a little, near tea flavored syrup.  BTW, being from the south, have you ever heard of the practice of crumbling up your cornbread into your tea?  Of course, it would have to be 'real' cornbread, backed in a cast iron skillet about 1 1/2 inches thick, crumbly, and not just corn flavored cake minus the icing.  I was shocked when I first heard of the practice when I went to South Carolina, but admit, it tastes fantastic!!!




I am familiar with dipping bread rolls (Brötchen) or cookies into tea. I ike the former, on a nice sunday or saturday morning breakfast, or on a week-end brunch...


----------



## Stormborn (Jul 2, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:


> Preach on brother!   And it needs to be sweet, not just a little, near tea flavored syrup.  BTW, being from the south, have you ever heard of the practice of crumbling up your cornbread into your tea?  Of course, it would have to be 'real' cornbread, backed in a cast iron skillet about 1 1/2 inches thick, crumbly, and not just corn flavored cake minus the icing.  I was shocked when I first heard of the practice when I went to South Carolina, but admit, it tastes fantastic!!!




Doesnt sound appealing.  My grandmother always ate cold cornbread and and buttermilk - which i always thought was pretty nasty looking too.   Now personally i do think there is a place for the swweet corn cake like cornbread (Jiffy Brand in the blue and white box) just so long as you aren't expecting the other kind of cornbread.

At Pbartender: Glad I could help.  Explain it to your friends and family.  You will save a lot of people a lot of misery.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 3, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am familiar with dipping bread rolls (Brötchen) or cookies into tea. I ike the former, on a nice sunday or saturday morning breakfast, or on a week-end brunch...



Into _tea_!? I can see dipping rolls into milk, hot chocolate, or Kaba... but into tea?

Well... It's probably like not wanting milk (or cream) in your tea! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

But it's only crumbled up into ICED teas, not hot tea.  and it taste better than it sounds, trust me...


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am familiar with dipping bread rolls (Brötchen) or cookies into tea. I ike the former, on a nice sunday or saturday morning breakfast, or on a week-end brunch...




Ja, das ist wunderbar!!!! (I am familiar with brotchen as I spent 3 years in Augsburg at the behest of my Uncle...you know, Sam?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2008)

> It takes out the bitter aftertaste.




Well, for me the bitter taste is a feature, not a bug!

Then again, when its iced down with a huge load of fresh lemon or lime...WOW!

Refreshing and it just clears the throat, let me tell you.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 3, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:


> Ja, das ist wunderbar!!!! (I am familiar with brotchen as I spent 3 years in Augsburg at the behest of my Uncle...you know, Sam?)




I think I know him.  
Brötchen are of the bread types that are unfortunately not existent everywhere. I remember Jürgen Huberts blog about his time in the US and how he had trouble finding good bread... Heck, some types of bread I know and like are not even available everywhere in Germany...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2008)

One of my favorite breads in Germany was an 8"x3" pretzelbrot.  There simply isn't anything like a Ham & Swiss on one of those over here, though the one at Corner Bakery is similar.  Its not firm enough, though.

We also used to get a hearty, dense dark bread to eat with our Hungarian Goulash that, up until I went to the European Bistro in Pflugerville, TX (just north of Austin), I hadn't found in the USA.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 3, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> At Pbartender: Glad I could help.  Explain it to your friends and family.  You will save a lot of people a lot of misery.




Right.  

As far as iced tea goes, I'm awfully partial to mixing one part iced tea with one part lemonade or limeade...  Very tasty, very refreshing.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think I know him.
> Brötchen are of the bread types that are unfortunately not existent everywhere. I remember Jürgen Huberts blog about his time in the US and how he had trouble finding good bread... Heck, some types of bread I know and like are not even available everywhere in Germany...




Yeah...  I miss them...  I'd spent a year or two in Germany during my pre-school years.

In the US, you'd have to look for "hard rolls". That's about as close as you'll get to Brötchen.  They're still not quite the same, but they're as close as you'll get over here, without going to a specialty bakery.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 3, 2008)

AWESOME  a topic I can have a spiel about 

I have specific combinations of elements for each type of tea I enjoy.

My fav is hands down a tie. Either:
 - Orange Pekoe with a spoon or two of honey, or
 - Spiced Chai with milk and sugar. Especially the holiday ones with a dash of rum flavour!

I also enjoy:
 - Earl Grey with milk and sugar. I was convinced I didn't like this brand of tea till I had it with milk and sugar 
 - plain green tea. YUM!
 - certain flavoured teas.

I also enjoy Iced Tea, but not the American-style (which I find absolutely repulsive, no jokes). A quick peek on Wikipedia gives me nothing, so I dunno what the standard Canadian variety of iced tea would be called.

Also, FWIW, I will dip in tea biscuits into my Orange Pekoe, but not any other type of tea I have. 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 3, 2008)

Nyaricus said:


> - Earl Grey with milk and sugar. I was convinced I didn't like this brand of tea till I had it with milk and sugar




That reminded me of a time in college when I used to drink my teas black with nothing in them.  I was hanging out in the cafe on campus with a bunch of friends and I had ordered the "bottomless cup of tea", so basically I could keep going up and refilling my cup with different types of teas.  I tried something peach flavored (don't know what it is now) and found it absolutely horrendous.  Now, I couldn't get a new cup of tea until I finished the one I had, so in an effort to allow me to gulp it down I put a little sugar in it.  It went from something I didn't know I'd be able to choke down to something that was really awesome.  I was amazed at the change the flavor went through when it was sweetened.  It really brought out the peach taste.


----------



## freyar (Jul 3, 2008)

@Nyaricus, what's Canadian iced tea like (that's different than American)?  And, if you've been following the thread, you'll know there're at least two "American" iced teas -- sweet and "plain."  Sweet tea is mostly only available in the South.


----------



## freyar (Jul 3, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> That reminded me of a time in college when I used to drink my teas black with nothing in them.  I was hanging out in the cafe on campus with a bunch of friends and I had ordered the "bottomless cup of tea", so basically I could keep going up and refilling my cup with different types of teas.  I tried something peach flavored (don't know what it is now) and found it absolutely horrendous.  Now, I couldn't get a new cup of tea until I finished the one I had, so in an effort to allow me to gulp it down I put a little sugar in it.  It went from something I didn't know I'd be able to choke down to something that was really awesome.  I was amazed at the change the flavor went through when it was sweetened.  It really brought out the peach taste.



Yeah, I don't like milk much in my tea, but I find sugar essential to bringing out the flavor.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 3, 2008)

I just remember the times when my flatmates, me and some of our friends had our big "tea afternoon". We'd often sit around for 1-2 hours and drink (East-Frisian) tea and ate cookies. Ah... good times... 

Once, to of my flat-mates had been on a vacation and had taken some of our various tea sorts (only our "tea party" was limited to East-Frisian tea) with them. 
A few days later, on our tea party, I noticed a strange taste to the tea. It tasted a little bit like cherry. So I inquired what had happened to the tea, and everyone seemed puzzled - Nothing, of course, it was the same tea as always. Until we eventually figured out that they had put the various tea sorts & bags close together, and in closest proximity to "my" tea had been a cherry-flavored tea sort. 
Well, shows that you can't fool a real East-Frisian about his tea.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 3, 2008)

I will put sugar or honey in most any tea except for Green Tea.


----------



## Henrix (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a difficult time saying what my favourite is - like Umbran I have a cabinet full of different teas!

I always have lapsang souchong and russian tea at home, it has become mandatory. And nothing beats firing up the samovar for the gaming evening!

But I also take care to have a couple of different green teas, generally bancha and some others, and some oolong teas - tiguanyin is my favourite there.

And then there are puer teas!


----------



## Relique Hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

It's gotta be Earl Grey for me, no additives.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 6, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> That reminded me of a time in college when I used to drink my teas black with nothing in them.  I was hanging out in the cafe on campus with a bunch of friends and I had ordered the "bottomless cup of tea", so basically I could keep going up and refilling my cup with different types of teas.  I tried something peach flavored (don't know what it is now) and found it absolutely horrendous.  Now, I couldn't get a new cup of tea until I finished the one I had, so in an effort to allow me to gulp it down I put a little sugar in it.  It went from something I didn't know I'd be able to choke down to something that was really awesome.  I was amazed at the change the flavor went through when it was sweetened.  It really brought out the peach taste.



Lol, that's a good story 

----------------
Now playing: Marduk - Imago Mortis


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 6, 2008)

freyar said:


> @Nyaricus, what's Canadian iced tea like (that's different than American)?  And, if you've been following the thread, you'll know there're at least two "American" iced teas -- sweet and "plain."  Sweet tea is mostly only available in the South.



Yeah, I see that. Quite confusing 

Are both plain and sweet American iced teas made in large jugs out in the sun, with tea bags/tea leaves in the water (with sweet simply being sugar added in while it's out in the sun?), or brewed as tea and then served with iced cubes? Because in my experience with "Canadian" iced tea, you either buy it in the bottle, as a non-carbonated soft drink-style beverage, or you can get it as a fountain drink, and comes in the same bag-in-boxes as other soft drinks come in. Nothing is "brewed" with Canadian iced tea, it's more of a pop-style beverage.

EDIT: and, if you are making it at home, you'd have a base mix to combined with water in a jug at home, much like Kool-Aid etc.

----------------
Now playing: Gojira - From the Sky


----------



## freyar (Jul 6, 2008)

Nyaricus said:


> Yeah, I see that. Quite confusing
> 
> Are both plain and sweet American iced teas made in large jugs out in the sun, with tea bags/tea leaves in the water (with sweet simply being sugar added in while it's out in the sun?), or brewed as tea and then served with iced cubes? Because in my experience with "Canadian" iced tea, you either buy it in the bottle, as a non-carbonated soft drink-style beverage, or you can get it as a fountain drink, and comes in the same bag-in-boxes as other soft drinks come in. Nothing is "brewed" with Canadian iced tea, it's more of a pop-style beverage.
> 
> EDIT: and, if you are making it at home, you'd have a base mix to combined with water in a jug at home, much like Kool-Aid etc.




I never thought that the prepackaged iced teas are really Canadian -- I certainly have had them plenty in the States (you mean like Nestea, right?), both in bottle or mix.  I usually find them to taste mostly like lemonade and not tea.

Iced tea can be brewed with tea bags and water in the sun, but it's probably more often brewed as double-strength tea added to approximately an equal amount of ice.  Being a consumate geek, I have an iced tea maker like you might have a coffee maker.  Anyway, the difference between "sweet" and "unsweet" iced teas, as Stormborn points out, is that you have to add the sugar to the tea while it is still hot, before the ice melts.  Otherwise you can't dissolve enough.   This is why I got the tea-maker; I couldn't get real sweet tea in California, where I last lived.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 6, 2008)

freyar said:


> I never thought that the prepackaged iced teas are really Canadian -- I certainly have had them plenty in the States (you mean like Nestea, right?), both in bottle or mix.  I usually find them to taste mostly like lemonade and not tea.



Well, fair enough - but in Canada, we simply _don't_ have the "plain" or "sweet" iced teas like the States do - we only have the pre-packaged stuff. Which is why I'm using the term "Canadian iced tea", wrong it may be.

Oh well, different folks, different strokes 

----------------
Now playing: Machine Head - Halo


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 6, 2008)

Teapot tea done right, only.

My girlfriend got me into French Earl Grey, which I'm now partial to. Very aromatic, based on Earl Grey (of course), looks pretty too. 

Other than that, I'll drink - depending on the time and place - good Darjeeling, a fine strong Ceylon, Australian (Daintree) black, sweetened chai, various traditional Chinese teas, English Breakfast, or whatever herbal infusion is being made.

But I'll also try just about any tea. Except the smoky ones. Can't stand them, for whatever reason.


----------



## Stormborn (Jul 7, 2008)

freyar said:


> Iced tea can be brewed with tea bags and water in the sun, but it's probably more often brewed as double-strength tea added to approximately an equal amount of ice.  Being a consumate geek, I have an iced tea maker like you might have a coffee maker.  Anyway, the difference between "sweet" and "unsweet" iced teas, as Stormborn points out, is that you have to add the sugar to the tea while it is still hot, before the ice melts.  Otherwise you can't dissolve enough.   This is why I got the tea-maker; I couldn't get real sweet tea in California, where I last lived.




See, in Birmingham Alabama it comes in jugs at the grocery store just like milk.


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, tea! I like it a lot better than coffee, I just drink a cup of coffee to kick start my day.

When it comes to tea I'm a self proclaimed Twinings Green Tea addict. One packet of equal and its golden!


----------



## freyar (Jul 7, 2008)

Stormborn said:


> See, in Birmingham Alabama it comes in jugs at the grocery store just like milk.



I seem to remember that growing up in NC, too...


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 7, 2008)

freyar said:


> I seem to remember that growing up in NC, too...




Had it in Southern Illinois, too, usually at the Milk store (which is BTW different from the regular grocery store before anyone asks)


----------



## ssampier (Jul 7, 2008)

Hot tea:

Green tea mostly, occasionally I'll try some spiced tea or oolong tea. I'm not really a hot tea fan. I drink 70% of my tea consumption in short bursts when I'm not feeling well and have a cold.

Iced tea:

My favorite is homemade suntea (using Lipton's tea bags), ice, and lemon.  Arizona's green tea is passible, but too sweet for my tastes. Lipton also makes a good raspberry iced tea that I get as a fountain drink. Nestea is just gross.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I've drank Earl Grey a few times. I think it is kinda nasty, but I occasionally like nasty foods  and enjoy the after-the-sip-cringe. 

Lady Grey, supposedly a delicate, fragrant relative of Earl Grey, to me tastes like Earl Grey in drag. Not saying it is any worse than Earl Grey, but the wig, dress and makeup ain’t fooling my tastebuds.

Lipton is ok. 

I stock up on National Cup tag less tea bags at wal mart.

I like the taste of instant, Aldi brand.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jul 15, 2008)

I recently converted to Lapsang Souchong as my tea of choice, a little
Splenda thrown in.

I think "beef jerky tea" is a great, humorous way to describe it (I was
calling it "Meat-Tea" to my friends).

If I have no Lapsang, I fall back on Earl Grey, cream and sugar please.


----------



## freyar (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally got some ice this week and brewed up some sweet tea.  Pretty much finished a big jug in a couple evenings (with a little help from my wife, who's a northerner I've converted).


----------



## Firebeetle (Aug 20, 2008)

PG tips all the way. My daughter, who spent last year studying in Wales, worked a deal with a British lady. We send her ranch dressing and Cheese Nips, she sends us PG tips.






It's the good stuff


----------



## Kida (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah, tea. :glee:

I like a cup of Gloria Jean's Earl Grey with a splash of milk.


----------



## Studio69 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yuck, tea. 

Give me a steaming cup of java over tea any day.


----------



## freyar (Aug 22, 2008)

Studio69 said:


> Yuck, tea.
> 
> Give me a steaming cup of java over tea any day.



We got your java right over here!   Besides, if you don't like tea, more for us.


----------

